

How I hacked the Job Hunt - marwann
https://medium.com/tech-london/how-i-hack-the-job-research-ecc87f8b9127

======
erroneousfunk
I did this my senior year of college, looking for software engineering jobs,
although I used Google AdWords instead of Facebook ads. I knew I wanted to
work for a startup in the Boston area, so I bought out search terms like
"Greenhorn Connect," "YCombinator," etc. Whenever someone in Boston searched
for something that a startup manager might search for -- I was there.

I got a ton of responses, and ultimately a couple of offers out of it.
Unfortunately, I took a job at a consulting firm right out of college (hated
it and left 6 months later) -- there's only so much you can do to solve
problems of 21 year old stupidity.

~~~
marwann
Yep, I think the trick is here : thinking about using Facebook's Custom
Audiences with @facebook.com addresses to get even more accurate targets.

I did the same a few years ago too with Adwords, but capitalizing on people's
ego : to target "influencers" I wanted to invite for a startup party, I
created special landing pages for each of them and bought their names as
keywords on Google AdWords. They fortunately googled themselves (and if they
didn't, I gave them a shout on Twitter). But now AdBlock attracts more people
this strategy is a bit more complicated.

Maybe the right strategy for today is to do it Charles Saatchi-like : buy a
billboard on times square saying "I want a job".

------
chayesfss
Very creative and you got the results you were looking for. I never would have
seen them with ublock in Chrome.

~~~
gamechangr
I thought the same thing = ublock would have done it's job.

To the author..curious to know if any of your ad's were blocked?

~~~
jeremyzog
I get at least 2 clicks on each campaigns

------
deedubaya
Very creative, I like it.

------
squozzer
Congrats. I'm stealing your technique.

